# USB Digitalkamera



## js-mueller (29. November 2003)

Hi

kennt jemand eine möglichkeit eine Digitalkamera in das sytem zu mounten?
Ich hab eine JVC GC10 Kamera, von haus aus wird linux leieder nicht unterstützt.
Also betriebssystem hab ich gentoo 1.4 mit nem 2.4.20 kernel


----------



## Habenix (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

sind die USB-module geladen? Dies kannst du mit lsmod überprüfen
wenn nicht  mit modprobe usb-storage einrichten

Als root:

mkdir /mnt/fuji
chmod 777 /mnt/fuji

Dann muss die /etc/fstab editiert werden. Folgende Zeile muss hinzugefügt werden:

/dev/sda1               /mnt/fuji               auto    noauto,user,rw 0

Dnach die entprechenden Rechte setzen:

chmod 666 /mnt/sda1

Digicam anscgliessen und einschalten danach

mount /mnt/fuji

Voila....


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## js-mueller (4. Dezember 2003)

K danke ich werde das mal ausprobieren, ich melde mich nacher nochma wenn ich es zuhause testen kann.


----------

